# Aggression in Red Cherry Shrimp



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

How were they being threatened? Did the RCS molest the bumblebee shrimp to death or chase it to death? 

I never heard of a RCS attacking another shrimp, let alone killing one.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

The only thing I've seen resembling shrimp attacks have been when males are in breeding mode and grab shrimp that they think are the female that just molted. I've seen male RCS harass CRS in this manner.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The two bumblebee shrimp were just grazing on the gravel, when the RCS came up and started threatening them. It attacked by running over the smaller bumblebee shrimp and clawing it with its pincers.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Ive got pit bull RCS running all over my tank. Once they killed a baby piranha by repeatedly pinching its tail....

Seriously I have yet to see dwarf shrimps attack and kill other dwarf shrimps...


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have placed the shrimp in my 46 gallon tank, and it hasn't caused any trouble, not even to my Endler's livebearers (which I transferred also) or juvenile swordtails. I guess it just didn't like the bumblebee shrimp.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

How did she kill?

The Bumblebee probably was dead/dying and she was hungry.

Justin


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The bumblebee shrimp was perfectly fine, and walking on the gravel. The red cherry shrimp charged it and stabbed it with its pincers, probably near the vital organs or the gills.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't imagine that the any freshwater aquarium shrimp pincers/legs would be strong enough to pierce the carapace of another shrimp (except the red claw of course), thus killing it. Unless that shrimp has some pre-existing health issues.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It must have hit the gills.


----------



## TwoPurringCats (Feb 17, 2018)

I saw aggression with my blue Neos. My biggest female, an older shrimp (one of my original blue neos) had two young shrimp on her, at her head. I intervened, shooting the aggressors off. She swam to the corner and they followed, jumping on her again, going for her head! I moved her to her own tank and she is ok, thank goodness. It was a shock to see her being attacked but maybe they sensed she was weak (survival of the fittest, etc). Anyways, she's safe now and I'm going to watch out for the well-being of the older shrimp in my main tank.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

TwoPurringCats said:


> I saw aggression with my blue Neos. My biggest female, an older shrimp (one of my original blue neos) had two young shrimp on her, at her head. I intervened, shooting the aggressors off. She swam to the corner and they followed, jumping on her again, going for her head! I moved her to her own tank and she is ok, thank goodness. It was a shock to see her being attacked but maybe they sensed she was weak (survival of the fittest, etc). Anyways, she's safe now and I'm going to watch out for the well-being of the older shrimp in my main tank.


Not any chance that the 'younger' shrimp were males and she was releasing pheromones?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

It's alive!


----------

